# Problème : je vide la corbeille mais pas plus de place gagnée



## ciné amar (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous les pros du mac (et aussi les autres).

Voila, tout est dans le titre, j'ai beau supprimer des fichiers, vider la corbeille, la capacité de stockage de mon disque dur n'augmente pas.  Et ca commence à devenir genant car mon disque dur est serieusement rempli. Les fichiers disparaissent bien mais la capacité de stockage du disque dur reste la même ; ce qui fait que j'ai un dd rempli à 75 % alors qu'il ne devrait être rempli qu'a 15 % maxi. A votre avis, bug d'affichage ou serieuxproblème ? Je possède un mac mini avec Tiger et ilife 05.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gimli510 (4 Novembre 2005)

C'est vraiment bizzare, essaie de reformater ton disque si le problème persiste après les diverses réparations système (pas sur que ca change grand chose...) faisables avec onyx.


----------



## Apca (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenu  

Regarde tous d'abord ce sujet.

Sinon, d'autres sujet en parlent. En éffectuant une recherche, tu trouvera la réponse.


----------

